# Windsurfing - how does this work?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm used to windsurfers battering across the waves on their boards but this guy's board isn't actually touching the water, only the long fin at the back... attached to what? He certainly gets a very smooth ride and goes extremely fast.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

He is hanging onto a parachute wing Jean. But brilliant all the same. 
Dunno why the migrants don't do it across the Dover straights. Be in Blighty in a couple of hours.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to like water skiing but after the fuel shortage of 1973 it got too expensive looking for sloping lakes so I gave it all up.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

What is it that stops them taking off altogether? His fin never came out of the water that I could see and he stayed the same distance above the water, more or less - that must be pretty hard to judge.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Control.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

The board has a hydro foil blade that lifts the board he’s standing on clear of the water, by applying forward and rearward weight they raise or lower the board in the water. The bit you can’t see does the magic, much like an aeroplane wing.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Good question, now we all know a little more, thanks one and all 🤗


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Used to love windsurfing, water skiing, sailing, powerboating the lot really. Sold my windsurf gear finally a year or two back after no use for years and years. Couldnt do any of it now with my knees but I could just about pilot a powerboat at full chat with a beer in me hand. Happy days they were.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> .........Couldnt do any of it now with my knees ..


Be a sight more difficult without your knees I'd say.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Be a sight more difficult without your knees I'd say.


Tit.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > Be a sight more difficult without your knees I'd say.
> ...


Knees or no knees I still reckon he'd need a jet pack these days to stay above the surf. 🙂

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Knees or no knees I still reckon he'd need a jet pack these days to stay above the surf. 🙂
> 
> Terry


Twunt!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> The board has a hydro foil blade that lifts the board he's standing on clear of the water, by applying forward and rearward weight they raise or lower the board in the water. The bit you can't see does the magic, much like an aeroplane wing.
> 
> Terry


Thanks Terry - I knew there must've been more below the surface!

I notice the advert says Save $1500....How much is it to start with?!?!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

jiwawa said:


> Thanks Terry - I knew there must've been more below the surface!
> 
> I notice the advert says Save $1500....How much is it to start with?!?!


Bearing in mind that is last years model, they are currently for sale (board and foil) for around €3500, to which you will need to add the kite, which dependant on size will set you back another €1500, oh and don't forget to add the bar and lines to control the kite at €800 or so.

I've been a windsurfer since the 80's, did fancy trying them until I saw the prices, there are cheaper (or more expensive) but stupid money.

.


----------

